# Meet Ellie



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is Ellie,she's a yearling




. We bought her home on Saturday,she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Beth G (Jun 16, 2011)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> This is Ellie,she's a yearling
> 
> 
> 
> . We bought her home on Saturday,she's a sweetheart.


Aww, she's adorable!! I have 2 mini donkeys, they're like big puppy dogs!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a yearling miniature horse and they are so different. Ellie is timid and laid back and my mini horse is a little terror,lol.


----------



## Beth G (Jun 16, 2011)

This is Kassie, she turned 1 on April 3rd. She is the sweetest!! I also have a yearling mini horse and yes they are different! Kassie is more gentle about wanting loved on and Tinkerbell just pushes her way in! I love them both!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my she is just gorgeous!! What an absolute little cutie!





Anna


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh -- how cute



:wub


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 16, 2011)

She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG mini donkeys are so cute


----------



## Nancy (Sep 29, 2011)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> This is Ellie,she's a yearling
> 
> 
> 
> . We bought her home on Saturday,she's a sweetheart.


Ellie is adorable and looks like she is going to be really small too.


----------

